
The Corn Personality Test: are you modular or integrated? - 8ren
http://bentilly.blogspot.com/2010/08//analysis-vs-algebra-predicts-eating.html
======
Udo
That's an interesting theory and it fits nicely with the latest pop psychology
fad, but all things being equal, I'm gonna have to go ahead and call bullshit
on this one.

Anecdotal counter-evidence: I'm mostly a row-eater but I'm an analyst. And he
goes on to state that algebraists prefer object-oriented programming whereas
analysts like Lisp. Yet, I prefer non-dogmatic OO.

I don't recognize myself anywhere in this model. Do you?

